# New Grand Champion



## krisk (Oct 11, 2010)

Woohoo! Showing at NACA this weekend and Molly goes Select on Friday and today she goes BOS to finish her GRAND CHAMPIONSHIP!!! Also Molly's Dad, Codie to BOB and Group 3rd on Friday. 

We present GrCh.Sunflower's PrettyInPink Frost.










krisk


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

WOW!!! Congrats on the accomplishment!!! Very exciting!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Congratulations!!! That grand championship is not easy to get! 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

Congratulations!
Sheilah


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Molly's got it going on !!!

Nice


SuperG


----------



## Colie CVT (Nov 10, 2013)

Beautiful girl! Congrats!


----------



## Kaun (Aug 23, 2013)

Now that's a fancy title. Congratulations!


----------



## EileensZoe (Jun 16, 2014)

Congrats! What a beauty!!


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

Beautiful dog. Congratulations on her Grand Championship.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Congratulations Molly. Wow she is a beautiful girl.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Congratulations!




Lee


----------



## WVGSD (Nov 28, 2006)

Congratulations!!! Very impressive!!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Congratulations!


----------

